# Weighed My 323Bh



## Cecilt (Feb 10, 2011)

I finally had a chance to weigh our new TT. I made 3 passes. Here are my numbers:

Truck and TT with WD hooked up;

Steer axle: 4080
Drive axle: 4840
Trailer axle: 8240
Gross Weight: 17160

Truck and TT with no WD hooked up:

Steer axle: 3780
Drive axle: 5260
Trailer axle: 8100
Gross Weight: 17140

Truck by itself:

Steer axle: 4260
Drive axle: 3640
Gross Weight: 7900( wife and some gear not in the truck so I am adding 150 lbs to this for a total gross weight of 8050

So, does my trailer weigh 9110(17,160 - 8050)
Is my tongue weight: 1010 (9110 - 8100)

Here are some questions. If my TT does weigh 9110 i have no idea how my stuff weighs a 1000lbs. We were pretty darn light as this was just a weekend trip. No water in tanks(fresh, black or gray).

UVW of TT according to yellow sticker is 7960. 
GCWR of camper is 9000
Each axle is 4400 lbs

I assume I am okay on axle weight since my trailer axle weight when hooked up to WDH is 8240.

I am very perplexed at my supposed loaded trailer weight. Tks


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

I think you've found out how fast the weight of stuff you put in the trailer adds up. In another post I mentioned how on these big trailers it is easy to add a ton of stuff literally.

And remember, the empty weight on the yellow sticker does NOT include batteries (that's 80 to 160lbs right there) or propane another 60lbs or water in the HW tank, 50lbs (6 gallons). So just batteries, water in the HW tank and propane could be as much as 300lbs by itself. So all you need to do is add 700lbs of cargo to hit 1000lbs.

On our 295RE, when I left the delivery lot I took it to the scales, unhooked it, and weight it. guess what, within the scale resolution the trailer weighed what the yellow sticker says after I accounted for propane, batteries and water in the HW tank left in from the PDI. Scale only read in 50lb increments, so it showed the trailer being about 15lbs heavier than the yellow sticker + propane + batteries +HWH water.

Our 295RE has a 1600lb CCC and believe me, it is NOT hard for us to hit that without any water in the trailer if we aren't carefull.

i think your tongue weight is 1140 lbs. Tow vehicle loaded weight w/o wd - tow vehicle empty weight.

And it looks like you might want to shift a little more weight to the TV front end. My goal is to get it back to unloaded. your a little light, watch how it handles and then shift some more weight to the front and compare.


----------



## Cecilt (Feb 10, 2011)

KTMRacer said:


> I think you've found out how fast the weight of stuff you put in the trailer adds up. In another post I mentioned how on these big trailers it is easy to add a ton of stuff literally.
> 
> And remember, the empty weight on the yellow sticker does NOT include batteries (that's 80 to 160lbs right there) or propane another 60lbs or water in the HW tank, 50lbs (6 gallons). So just batteries, water in the HW tank and propane could be as much as 300lbs by itself. So all you need to do is add 700lbs of cargo to hit 1000lbs.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I removed some stuff last night and shifted some to my TV. Those air mattresses that come with the sofa's are heavy. Took both out. We don't use them. The outdoor kitchen gets pretty heavy when I pack it with my adult beverages. I can't shift that weight









Does each propane tank weigh 60lbs each. We could live off one tank for almost an entire season so that would be 60lbs right there. Downside is both are full and in order to keep one secure you need a tank on the other side so the metal bar clamps down. I wish I had a 30lb empty tank just laying around.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Cecilt said:


> I think you've found out how fast the weight of stuff you put in the trailer adds up. In another post I mentioned how on these big trailers it is easy to add a ton of stuff literally.
> 
> And remember, the empty weight on the yellow sticker does NOT include batteries (that's 80 to 160lbs right there) or propane another 60lbs or water in the HW tank, 50lbs (6 gallons). So just batteries, water in the HW tank and propane could be as much as 300lbs by itself. So all you need to do is add 700lbs of cargo to hit 1000lbs.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I removed some stuff last night and shifted some to my TV. Those air mattresses that come with the sofa's are heavy. Took both out. We don't use them. The outdoor kitchen gets pretty heavy when I pack it with my adult beverages. I can't shift that weight









Does each propane tank weigh 60lbs each. We could live off one tank for almost an entire season so that would be 60lbs right there. Downside is both are full and in order to keep one secure you need a tank on the other side so the metal bar clamps down. I wish I had a 30lb empty tank just laying around.
[/quote]

Each propane tank holds 30 lbs of propane. The weight of empty tank(s) is included in the trailer empty weight, but not the weight of the propane since it leaves the factory with empty tanks. The tank should (must) also have on it a "tare" weight. that is the weight of an empty tank. My guess is that taking off a full propane tank will remove about 40 lbs all together. the empty tank is probably around 10 maybe 15 lbs.


----------



## Cecilt (Feb 10, 2011)

After my first weigh last week I removed things that were not necessary and adjusted my Equalizer hitch. Went to the scales this time with both kids and wife. Here we're the results:

TT and truck hooked up with WDH:

Steer axle: 4360
Drive axle: 4860
Trailer axle: 8020
Gross weight: 17240

TT and grick hooked up with NO WDH Engaged:

Steer axle: 3940
Drive axle: 5360
Trailer axle: 7820
Gross weight: 17220

Truck by itself:

Steer axle: 4400
Drive axle: 3840
Gross weight: 8240

My tongue weight is 1160 virtually unchanged from first reading and is 13% of trailer weight

I got more weight on the steer axle. Now it is 500 lb difference when last week it was 760 lb difference.

Got trailer down to 8990 lbs from 9250 so I am happy about that.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Tongue weight has to be accounted for as it is not carried by the axles. That is how the total axle weight rating can sum to less than the trailer total weight.


----------



## Cecilt (Feb 10, 2011)

CamperAndy said:


> Tongue weight has to be accounted for as it is not carried by the axles. That is how the total axle weight rating can sum to less than the trailer total weight.


100% correct. I read 2 articles in Trailer Life in the mail bag section. Both with the same question of how do you know if you are exceeding the axle carrying capacity. Seems most trailers and 5th wheels allow more GCWR than what the axles are rated to carry. My 323BH fits that. however, they confirmed you take the weight of the camper and subtract out tongue weight. Therefore, based on my scaled weights my axles are carrying 7830 lbs or 1k lbs less than capacity.

I don't like that I am right at the GCWR but then again I think there is some margin for exceeding this. When I upgrade tires I will replace with Load E as well.


----------



## Cecilt (Feb 10, 2011)

Robertized. I went cross eyed when I read that exact same sticker on my camper. I kept asking myself is it stating I can add the full weight of my fresh water tank to my CCC that is posted at about 980 lbs? If so that gives me more margin. My GVWR states 9k lbs but then it states that is after accounting for a full fresh water tank and empty black and gray tanks. So what is the CCC. is it 980 lbs or is it 980 lbs + weight of fresh water. I am confused and have been since reading it 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Cecilt (Feb 10, 2011)

robertized said:


> Cecilt
> 
> I know what you mean depending on how you read the specs or where you put the emphasis it can make you dizzy. What I finally did was fine the license registration paperwork to see what it was officially rated at. The way the specs are stated there, is that the combined weight of the cargo weight and the fresh water weights add up to the CCC 1180 LB, and that is what I will be going by. Good Luck.


I double checked the sticker again that references full water tsnks. What they did is lower the amount you can put in the trailer by the amount you can put in the fresh and hot water tank. Pretty sneaky. In any event the.numbers add up to a CCC of 980 lbs. sure would have liked this to have been 1200lbs or a little more.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

robertized said:


> CamperAndy thanks for the reply I know I can always count on you. I am aware that the total weight of the trailer is distributed over all of the support points of the trailer. The prospective I was looking at was from the information that is on the manufactures sticker on the side of the trailer. It doesn't give the Shipping Weight or the Hitch Weight, and the information between the two stickers (Trailer sticker and Tire sticker) is confusing and conflicting at best. I will post a pic of the stickers as there is interesting information there, but you will need to be able to convert KG to LB. On the Trailer Sticker it gives my Cargo- Carrying Capacity as: 396 KG = 873 LB, Calculated with the Fresh Water Tanks already full (Cold 117 KG = 257 LB and Hot 23 KG = 50 LB) and the Waste Water Tanks Empty (Mass of Waste Water Tanks Full: 339 KG = 747 LB) 873 LB + 257 LB + 50 LB = 1180 LB Total Combined Cargo-Carrying Capacity (CCC). The License Registration Document that matches the Trailer Title states the GVWR 8600 LB, Empty WT 7420 LB, and Carrying Capacity of 1180 LB. The Tire and Loading Information Sticker states (The weight of cargo should never exceed 508 KG or 1120 LB), that extra 60 LB would cover the full Propane tanks weight. The tires are rated at 2540 LB each X 4 = 10,160 LB max, where did they get this number from. In the Outback brochure under the heading CHASSIS Item 21. 6" Powder Coated Steel I-Beam Frame (8" frame models - 277RL and larger). As my trailer has the same Frame, Axels, Springs, and Tires as the other trailers in this class what happened to the 400 LB to make the GVWR 9000 LB. Could it be due to marketing as a lighter weight unit? More mysteries to solve Good Luck.


since the trailers are also sold in canada, the sticker reflects US and canadian regulations regarding how cargo capacity is calculated. In the U.S. you must include weight in the water tanks (black, grey, fresh, HW) as part of the cargo capacity and it is up to the owner to do that calculation. For canada they apparently have different regulations, and they must also specify the cargo carrying capacity with the tanks full so the owner doesn't need to do that. that's why there are two sets of CCC stickers, the yellow door sticker for the US and the other sticker covers us and canada.

tire rating comes from the tire load rating for size and LR, not from keystone.

and, I suspect there is some creative marketing going on. How do you call it "ultralightweight" and 9,000lbs in the same sentence!. And then 1/2 ton towable.

As an intersting tidbit, my 295RE has a 7,000lb empty weight, 1600 CC, for 8600lb GVWR. When they updated it to a 298RE with a bedroom slide, far as a know same frame, same water etc etc. empty weight went to 7400lbs. tongue weight went up by 50lbs did CCC change??? NOPE still 1600lbs GVWR went to 9000lbs. Magic!!!


----------

